# Planted tank, Arowana, Loach tank



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Not many fish left. Back to basics! Summer update.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice plant tank! isn't that biocube 14 that you had for saltwater?? I guess you cleaned the back pretty good! nice Loach and Aro as well


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

love that loach!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup this is the 14 cube. Unfortunately I got too busy and didn't take too much care of the salt tank. Went downhill from there. I figure a simple planted will do. This is my first planted tank so just went with easy plants. Itll do lol. 

Loach is still doing great. Eating lots as usual!


----------

